# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  N1c is now N1a

## Aha

Since 2017, N1c is now N1a

https://isogg.org/tree/ISOGG_HapgrpN.html

So there is a sense to modify the name of the forum!



I am now N1a1a1a1a1a1a1a3 M2783 Z16975/FGC13372

----------


## Sennevini

Change is good, it usally means more resolution or more clear structure, but I really hope that they get rid of these longhand names that change every year, and just use the SNP's instead.

----------

